# Correct horn for Aristo "Chessie System" GP-40?



## JeffS (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm helping a friend put a QSI Quantum sound decoder in his Aristo "Chessie System" GP-40 and there are 4 choices of horns for this loco: 

Nathan M3 
Natham M5 
Leslie S3BJ 
Leslie S3 

Can anyone tell me which would be the correct (or closest) horn for this loco? 

Thanks, Jeff S


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Correct horn for Aristo "Chessie System" GP-40?*

The horn on the engine is a 5 chime horn I think its a Nathan, but I am not sure. 

George


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

The correct horn would be the one the friend likes, it is his loco.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Posted By George Adams on 06/05/2008 1:12 PM
The horn on the engine is a 5 chime horn I think its a Nathan, but I am not sure. 
George


Why doesn't that surprize me....


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Correct horn for Aristo "Chessie System" GP-40?*

I have the same engine and a QSI pnp deocoder too. The horn is obviously a 5-chime, and through google image searches (which I don't remember now) it's a Leslie. Given the choices I went for Nathan M5, just for the number of chimes. I'm afraid I'm very far from recognizing how many rivets each has. 

-- Bob Mills


----------

